# Red Zebra help



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

acquired 2 one is really orange red with many egg spots the other is yellowish with very few egg spots both are 4". need help sexing


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those two features do not help. You can vent them at that size. If you shine a flashlight at a male there is often a blue sheen especially on the fins.

If you had said pale orange (instead of yellowish) I would say that is a possible male. You want 4 females in a tank with one male.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

the orange one has bluish purple fins, the bottom fins


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

i'll snap some pics


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

My male red zebra was a very peach colored and you could see the blue sheen from time to time. The females are quite bright and orange. I agree with DJ in that yellow is not really a color that would be used to describe a red zebra (male or female) - but lets see the pictures.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

At 4" they should have their mature colors. The adult male is rarely bright orange.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Camera is charging i think the yellow ones are hybrid with yellow lab. pics will be up soon


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

smaller one egg spots on dorsal and anal fins









the boss. (bottom) has vertical stripes and similar egg spots









Very orange many egg spots (poor quality camera) on his dorsal/anal


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

orange also has blue/purple bottom front fins


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I am sure someone like DJ, Fogel, or Tenton will chime in but my guess here is ... I thought you said you had 2 fish?

1. This is not a zebra. The head structure on a zebra is more flat. I don't recognize him as looking like anything so my guess is a hybrid - but he/she looks really cool!
2. This is also not a zebra. Zebras never have stripes...this looks closer to a kenyi to me but I have never had any black/yellow barred fish to be incredibly knowledgeable
3. This one could be a female red zebra. She is pretty too.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Aaron S said:


> I am sure someone like DJ, Fogel, or Tenton will chime in but my guess here is ... I thought you said you had 2 fish?
> 
> 1. This is not a zebra. The head structure on a zebra is more flat. I don't recognize him as looking like anything so my guess is a hybrid - but he/she looks really cool!
> 2. This is also not a zebra. Zebras never have stripes...this looks closer to a kenyi to me but I have never had any black/yellow barred fish to be incredibly knowledgeable
> 3. This one could be a female red zebra. She is pretty too.


I meant 3 anyways lol thanks for the input and any more from anyone else would be welcomed thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was thinking same as Aaron S.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

I need to wise up on where I purchase my fish. I like them just the same but not really knowing sucks.


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

#1 looks like yellow lab, i saw many in stores in yellow lab tanks where they don't have black fins (usually no black fins = female). never seen #2 or any thing alike, reminds kenyi, but i believe they are blue. #3 is definitely zebra, i have one alike, but mine is alpha rogue, bullies all my fish around non stop.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

klimarov said:


> #1 looks like yellow lab, i saw many in stores in yellow lab tanks where they don't have black fins (usually no black fins = female). never seen #2 or any thing alike, reminds kenyi, but i believe they are blue. #3 is definitely zebra, i have one alike, but mine is alpha rogue, bullies all my fish around non stop.


#1 is a Yellow Lab x red zebra hybrid. When they don't have black in the fins, it is a sure sign you have a hybrid. Males and females of pure, good strain yellow Labs have black in their finnage.

#2 is a young male kenyi. Females and juveniles are blue, males turn yellow.

#3 is a red zebra and agree with others, that it is a female, and not bad colour.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> klimarov said:
> 
> 
> > #1 looks like yellow lab, i saw many in stores in yellow lab tanks where they don't have black fins (usually no black fins = female). never seen #2 or any thing alike, reminds kenyi, but i believe they are blue. #3 is definitely zebra, i have one alike, but mine is alpha rogue, bullies all my fish around non stop.
> ...


If #2 is a young male at 5" how big can i expect a full grown be? And thanks on all the input


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

207cichlids said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > klimarov said:
> ...


Didn't realize he was so big... really isn't going to get a whole lot bigger than that. Maybe 6".


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> klimarov said:
> 
> 
> > #1 looks like yellow lab, i saw many in stores in yellow lab tanks where they don't have black fins (usually no black fins = female). never seen #2 or any thing alike, reminds kenyi, but i believe they are blue. #3 is definitely zebra, i have one alike, but mine is alpha rogue, bullies all my fish around non stop.
> ...


#2 is roughly six inches long. When you say young male kenyi how big is full grown?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Didn't realize he was so big... really isn't going to get a whole lot bigger than that. Maybe 6".


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. Sorry i didnt realize there was a Page 2 and thought my response was gone thats why I echoed myself lol


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> klimarov said:
> 
> 
> > #1 looks like yellow lab, i saw many in stores in yellow lab tanks where they don't have black fins (usually no black fins = female). never seen #2 or any thing alike, reminds kenyi, but i believe they are blue. #3 is definitely zebra, i have one alike, but mine is alpha rogue, bullies all my fish around non stop.
> ...


Is Maylandia Crabro a possible part of #2. Maybe mixed with Yellow Lab or Red Zebra


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah that's a male Kenyi alright... good luck with that lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

207cichlids said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > klimarov said:
> ...


No, it is indeed a kenyi.


----------

